# تلغيم وتقويه السيارات وزياده سرعتها



## محمود مشيمش (28 أبريل 2010)

*؛؛ تلغيم السيارات وزيادة سرعتها بالتفصيل ؛؛*

*تلغيم السيارات مصطلح شعبي دارج يطلق على مجال ( تقوية ) أوزيادة سرعة السيارة عن سرعتها الأصلية بطريقة أو أخرى ، ومن الملاحظ أن الكثير من عوام السائقين ( الشبابيين ) *

*يجهلون أبسط الأمور المتعلقة بهذا المجال وليس عندهم أدنى فكرة عن كيفية التلغيم وكيف يكون وكيف يلغم الشاب سيارته وهل كل السيارات يمكن تلغيمها ومالآثار الناتجة عن التلغيم على محرك السيارة وعمره الافتراضي ، مجال تلغيم السيارات مجال جميل يتم به استخراج أقصى قوة ممكنة للمحرك وهو مجال متشعب وله الكثير الكثير من القطع التي يتم استخدامها لهذا الغرض *

*ماهي فكرة تلغيم السيارت ؟ *

*تلغيم السيارات أو زيادة سرعتها يتم عن طريق تركيب بعض القطع في السيارة لتزيد من سرعتها. أين يتم تركيب القطع ؟ بداية يجيب أن نعلم أن هناك ثلاثة أمور رئيسة في السيارة يتم عن طريقها التلغيم :*

*1- الميكانيكا : وهي حركة المحرك وما يتعلق به . *

*2- الكهرباء : وهي التي تقوم بإمداد المحرك بالطاقة اللازمة لتشغيله وحركته .*

*3- الهواء : وهو مدخل الهواء ومخرجه اللازم لتشغيل المحرك أو تحويله وترجمته إلى حركة . *


*ولكل نوع من هذه الانواع الثلاثة اسلوب تلغيم خاص مستقل وقطع تخصه كثيرة . اذكر بعض الامثلة المتعلقة بكل مجال . *


*من أمثلة قطع الميكانيكا الكامات وهي تتعلق بحركة الصبابات ويتم استبدالها بكامات رياضية تزيد من سر عة حركة البلوف وبالتالي زيادة السرعة ( مع مراعاة تغيير بكرة الكامات لتتحمل السرعة الزائدة والتي لم تصمم السيارة لتحملها ) .*

*هل لتغيير الكام أثر على المحرك ؟ *

*نعم ربما يكون هناك أثر على المحرك والقطع الميكانيكية نسبة تأثر المحرك بها أكبر من قطع الكهرباء والهواء . *

*ولكنه بالطبع ليس ذلك الأثر الذي يجعل المحرك ( يخبط ) بعد شهر كما يدعي البعض بسذاجة فالكام قد يكون ذا اثُر ولكن ليس درجة تخبيط المحرك . *


*البكرات من أمثلة قطع الميكانيكا وهي أربع بكرات يتم تركيب طقم بكرات رياضي يزيد من سرعة دوران البكرات وبالتلي زيادة سرعة السيارة .*
*





*
*هل للبكرات أثر على المحرك ؟ *

*نعم قد يكون للبكرات اثر على المحرك ولكنه ليس بالدرجة التي يتصورها البعض . اذكر مثالا على قطع الكهرباء . *

*من أمثلة الكهرباء قطع تسمى الكويلات وهي ما يغذي البواجي بالكهرباء كلما زاد عددها زادت الكهرباء المغذية لكل بوجي ويتم استبدال كويلات السيارة الأصلية بكويلات رياضية تزيد من الكهرباء المغذية للبواجي وبالتالي تزيد سرعة السيارة ، ومن أمثلة قطع الكهرباء الكلتش الرياضي . *
*



*
*هل للكويلات أثر على المحرك ؟*

*لست متأكدا من ذلك البعض ينفي أثرها على المحرك إذا ركبت بخبرة وعلم عميق ودراسة وحساب دقيق لما يتحمله المحرك ، والبعض يأخذ بقاعدة أن كل ما يغير من القطع الأصلية يأثر على المحرك لأنه صمم على آلية سرعة معينة يفرض عليها عمر افتراضي للسيارة وأن أي طاقة زائدة على المحرك تنقص عمره الافتراضي . 





*
*هل البوجيهات من قطع الكهرباء ؟ *

*وكم عدد الأحصنة التي يمكن زيادتها عن طريق الأحصنة الرياضية ؟ نعم البواجي من قطع الكهرباء وهناك أنواع عديدة للبواجي الرياضية ( ذات الرئسين المزدوجة والثلاثة رؤوس المزدوجة ) إلا أن أثر البواجي قليل جدا ولا يعد من قطع التلغيم ذات الفعالية أما التكهن بعدد الأحصنة التي تعطيها فلا يمكن حسابه بدقة ،*
*إلا أننا إذا قمنا بالتخمين جزافا فلا تزيد في أفضل أنواعها عن سبعة أحصنة . *

*هل للبوجيهات الرياضية أثر على المحرك ؟ *

*كلا ليس للبواجي الرياضية أثر على المحرك لأن نسبة الزيادة التي تعطيها ضئيلة وهي تحسن من أداء المحرك . اذكر مثالا لقطع الهواء . *
*يجب أن نعرف أولا أن الهواء يدخل إلى المحرك عن طريق الفلتر ويخرج عن طريق الأكزست ثم الكنداسة وكلما زاد الهواء الداخل إلى المحرك وزاد تصريف الهواء الخارج من المحرك زادت كمية الهواء المترجمة إلى حركة وبالتالي زادت سرعة السيارة ، ومن أمثلة قطع الهواء التوربو بأنواعه الكثيرة ( مع مراعاة تغيير البساتم لتتحمل القوة الزائدة ) . 

*

*هل الفلتر الرياضي والكنداسة الرياضية من قطع الهواء؟ *
*عم ولكن أثرها على زيادة السرعة قليل يكاد لا يذكر مقارنة بغيره والكنداسة لوحدها لا تحدث إلا أثرا طفيفا جدا علاوة على ماتسببه من صوت مزعج .*
*



*
*هل للفلتر الرياضي والكنداسة الرياضية أثر على المحرك ؟ *
*(لا) . 



*

*يجب ملاحظة أن القطع التي ستركب ينبغي تغيير كل ما يتعلق بها ويتوجب تغييره وإلا ربما يؤدي ذلك إلا انفجار المحرك أو اشتعاله . . .*

*مع كل التوفيق للجميع *


----------



## سمير شربك (28 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم محمود 
ولكن يجب ذكر مصدر الموضوع


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (29 أبريل 2010)

شكرآ لك اخي الكريم على هذه المعلومات


----------



## mohie (10 يناير 2012)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا اخى ولك منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## saad_srs (10 يناير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mustafatel (12 يناير 2012)

No Comment


----------



## hima200 (12 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير ولكن انا مش معاك فى موضوع زيادة قطر البكرات ده مش هيفيد فى شى ومش سهل انك تعمله


----------

